
Ask HN: How do I succeed working at a startup? - howdoistartup
I accepted an offer recently for a remote software engineer role at a startup with &lt;50 developers. I&#x27;m looking for general advice or book recommendations on how to succeed and get promoted in this kind of environment.
======
giantg2
I think smaller companies and startups like people who can be generalists when
needed.

My general advice for promotions is to make your bosses and coworkers like
you. The only way to get power and money is to make the people who have power
and money _want or need_ to give some to you.

~~~
howdoistartup
Thanks for this. What steps can I take in the next week to make them want to
pass along the power? Any books, courses etc. I can look into?

~~~
giantg2
Exactly What to Say; Getting to Yes; The Coaching Habit;

Find common interests and ask about their personal life in a light way. Stuff
like how are [kids' names], or how do you like your new car (if they got a new
car), or going to happy hour. If you can make them look good at work by
performing well and volunteering for things, that helps too.

